# What do you need to get an aftermarket audio system?



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Sometimes your original stereo is not quite up to scratch, and you want something to go way beyond. Sure, you Have your factory stereo, but often it is not enough or simply doesn't have all the features you need. Your stereo head unit is where all the music starts, so you need to make sure you are getting the best one you can find. Today you can easily upgrade your vehicle with an aftermarket car stereo that provides additional options such as HD radio reception, Bluetooth connectivity, USB ports, iPod interface, while taking your sound quality up.

There are many different stereos available, and each one has different features to suit the way you listen to music. Some have screens so you can light up the interior with a stunning display in time with the music, some can easily tune into satellite radio, and others can tune into everything from your iPod to a USB flash drive. They are designed to fit most dashboards, and they are relatively easy to install as long as you are following the included instructions. Most of you probably thought that its difficult to replace the stereo and refused from this idea. We want to show that you were wrong and in reality it is really easy to do. Check out this video to see how easy factory unit can be replaced: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFagV2GJmaw

To install your new stereo, you’ll need a dash kit (DIN or double-DIN depending on your requirements). We have them in different shapes and materials to meet all your needs! To check other audio components, like amplifiers, subwoofers, speakers, antennas, harness, etc. click here: Car Audio Systems & Electronics at CARiD.com

Pioneer® - 7" AppRadio 3 Double DIN In-Dash DVD Receiver with iPhone and Android Control, Bluetooth and MirrorLink


BOSS® - Single DIN DVD/CD/MP3/AM/FM Receiver with 7" Widescreen Touchscreen TFT Monitor


BOSS® - Double DIN CD/MP3/AM/FM Stereo Receiver


Kenwood® - Single DIN In-Dash CD/MP3/WMA/AM/FM Receiver


We have stereo dash kits available for almost all Nissan models. For example, Nissan Altima dash kit: 

Metra® - Single DIN Stereo Dash Kit


Keep your ride loud with the best sound!


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys, we would like to announce that now at CARiD you can find the product lines of two world class manufacturers of automotive audio products - JVC and Cerwin-Vega.

Cerwin-Vega introduced the world’s first solid state amplifier specifically for a high-fidelity sound in which its circuit design was influenced by a 10,000 watt sonar amp.
Follow the link to read more about Cerwin-Vega: http://www.carid.com/cerwin-vega/









JVC is leading developer and manufacturer of sophisticated audio and video products utilizing leading-edge technologies to deliver high quality sound and images. 
The company also offers professional electronics products including cameras, DVD recorders, and a host of mobile entertainment solutions. 
Find out more information about the manufacturer here: http://www.carid.com/jvc/









Check them both out and tell us which one do you like most? 

Enjoy your new sounds!


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

We'd like to introduce you one of our newest brands in the car audio industry, the QPower company is renowned for its range of professional audio equipment: 










* amplifier kits;
* woofers;
* tweeters;
* speakers;
* wires;
* installation accessories;

Their huge selection of audio accessories is exclusively available at CARiD, follow the link to check it out: http://www.carid.com/qpower/


----------

